
The World’s Largest Street-Level Imagery Dataset for Teaching Machines to See - hunglee2
http://blog.mapillary.com/product/2017/05/03/mapillary-vistas-dataset.html
======
doublerebel
Very timely considering the new Snapchat building facade imagery detection
patent just published this week.

I have to say putting emojis and ads/brand integration on buildings is not the
most impressive of their AR visions but I can see why they want to do it.

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/5/15559728/snapchat-
augmente...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/5/15559728/snapchat-augmented-
reality-glasses-facade-database-patent)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Here's one to add for training: False lane departure

[http://imgur.com/a/KnsXU](http://imgur.com/a/KnsXU)

~~~
gjm11
Would you like to explain what we're looking at in that picture?

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
SB HWY 17, at Bear Creek Road, Los Gatos, Ca. early May. The road was
resurfaced at one point. The old surface and new surface form a line that runs
parallel to the lane marker (the yellow line in the shadow on the left).

At about 8:30 AM a sunny day, the median barrier casts a shadow that is also
parallel to the lane marker. The edge of the shadow and the edge of the road
resurface artifact form a line that is similar width to the road marker.

The old road surface is more reflective than the new road surface and the
higher reflection creates a bright line that appears to the lane tracking
video system (Subaru EyeSight) to be a lane marker. Since the car has crossed
that bright line, the system sounds a lane departure alert.

Leads me to think that if the car were autonomous, it would have reacted.

~~~
gjm11
Ah, I see. So the thing that looks like a painted white line on the left is
actually nothing of the sort? Am I wrong to be puzzled by the fact that the
central and right-hand lines are white, but (assuming what you say is right,
which I do in fact assume it is) there is no white line at the left of the
road, only a yellow one?

(I'm in the UK, where we have white lines at both sides. Perhaps the US is
different?)

~~~
pc2g4d
In the US, yellow lines indicate a division between lanes flowing in the
opposite direction. White lines are used otherwise. So there's a yellow line
on the left because it abuts the barrier dividing the lane from oncoming
traffic. The dashed line in the middle is white because it separates two lanes
flowing the same direction. And the solid line on the right is white because
it does not abut any opposite-flow lanes but rather represents the edge of the
road.

